# Knives anyone ever seen and/or heard of...



## blueschef (Jan 18, 2006)

I saw an ad for a knife called Gunter Willham knives and they look pretty cool. I am looking for a good and unique knife set for my home and I wonder if anyone can tell me if they have handled these knives. I like a heavy knife at work and home so any suggestions? I do not mind the Hinkle / Trident etc. Knives but would like a show stopper look and feel for the house.


----------



## nentony (May 7, 2005)

Don't know anything about them, but they sure are good looking!

Tony


----------



## blueschef (Jan 18, 2006)

I know! I think they would look awesome on my wall strip magnet. They are priced in the high end range and the site does make them sound like they are made well. So, I am hoping for some more feedback.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Blue,
A while back I saw this GW on a sauce pan at Marshalls. It was priced reletivly high,can't remember. I picked it up for a friend as a small payback for a favor. He has told me that this sauce pan is in his home kitchen and he ranks it right up there with his all clad. He has also asked where he can get more. I can now give him the site.
If your worried about fly-by-night I wouldn't think so. Can you believe the 30 day trial?
I have seen pakkawood used on some high end fishing knives. It's really nice. By high end I'm talking presentation type knives. 2-3 grand to start.
Anyway, I think the best way to approach this is to have you purchase them, and then let us know what you think:smoking:


----------



## blueschef (Jan 18, 2006)

OK I ordered the 10 inch chef. I willlet you know how I like it, for 55.00 what the heck! It is a knife, I spend more than that at the pub!


----------



## chef m (Mar 10, 2006)

Chicago Cuttery is a nice heavy knife and very reasonable. It only needs a good sharpening when you get one. iused mine for three years, with regaular maintence. The Grand Prix 2 is also a nice knife, it is on the litter side but easy to handle, with an awsome blade.


----------



## nice95gle (Jan 29, 2006)

I ordered the asian cleaver because that was one of the key pieces missing from my set. I figure for $65 including shipping I can't go wrong. I try not to buy cutlery I can't hold but the cleaver is a once in a while use item. 

I will keep everyone posted with the fit, finish and feel.


----------



## crazytatt (Mar 5, 2006)

Calphelon KATANA series, stunning to the eye, and very functional...not TOOOOOO pricey, but not cheap. Well crafted and hold a great edge.


----------



## blueschef (Jan 18, 2006)

OK, got the knife yesterday, I have not used it yet but it feels pretty good in the hans, nice and heavy. It looks awesome (I thought the wood would be a bit darker) and is carbon steele. It looks to me like it will do a good job on production work. Will let you know more.

The Katana does also look like a cool knife. Are they heavy?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

http://www.williamhenryknives.com/pr...tro/index.html

Click a knife, then click the knife again in the popup for a bigger pic. Here is the whole set










William Henry makes excellent quality beautiful knives. These are damascus of zdp189, and other stainless steels. EXPENSIVE. Lots of hand work in these.

At about half the price, their pro line is the same design in a laminate rather than a patternwelded steel. ZDP189 again, for the cutting center, laminated to a softer stainless for support.

http://www.williamhenryknives.com/pr...pro/index.html

Phil


----------



## nentony (May 7, 2005)

O.K. Blueschef, it's been a month. What's the verdict?

Tony


----------



## blueschef (Jan 18, 2006)

Sorry man, was away for a while in Florida. I like the knife allot. Excellent to work with, feels great in the hand, awesome for the 55.00 price well worth it! And keeps a mean edge! The only issur I would have is it lloks better on the web site than in person, that is not to say it is not good looking, it cerently is bit the wood is a little different than on the site. That being said, I am going to get some more of them!


----------



## nentony (May 7, 2005)

Cool, I'm thinking about them for a wedding gift. So you were down here. Did you get to around here or just down south? I saw your buddy's place downtown, but I haven't been there yet.

Tony


----------



## blueschef (Jan 18, 2006)

Naw, we stayed south (did Key West also). Saw some old friends and did some work on my fathers house. I would not mind getting back up to Melbourne soon!


----------

